# King's Creek Plantation Owners Group?



## jasenj1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in a dedicated KCP owners group/board? Or know of one that already exists?

If you do a search for "timeshare" on Yahoo! Groups you'll find several groups dedicated to discussing particular resorts.

A few notable ones:
Divi Timeshare Owners
Bluebeards Beach Club
Diamond Resorts Owners

I'm thinking of setting up a similar site where KCP owners can shoot the breeze about KCP related things.

- Jasen.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 9, 2010)

Honestly, how much stuff can we talk about on a regular basis?  I belong to a few Yahoo groups that never discuss anything.  I can't see myself checking another board.  I would personally keep it here.  The mods/admins should have no problem if we talk about KCP here as this is the TS board and KCP is a TS.


----------



## jasenj1 (Jun 11, 2010)

This post has been sitting here for a couple of days and only one person has replied. That suggests a few things:
a) There aren't many KCP owners who are also on TUG.
b) KCP owners have better things to do than check the BBS every couple days.

So here's some KCP questions I have as a new owner:
1) Is it worth bothering with the internal rental deposit system? Or is it better to request a week early and rent it yourself on the open market? What are people's success rates in renting weeks themselves vs. depositing them?

2) Is there any place to see a history of KCP trades via II, ICE, RCI, others? There's very few here on TUG.

3) We bought a 3BR Cottage. What have people found the relative value/power of trading & renting 3,2, or 1 BR?

4) What's the real demand curve for weeks? How early do you need to request weeks to get what you want?

I realize these are general questions that apply to any timeshare, but I'm interested in the specific answers for KCP. I've dug around in TUG a bit but haven't found much - the info may be there, I just haven't found it. There may also be other sources for this info, but as a newbie owner I haven't found them yet.

That would be my motivation for a KCP specific site/group. To gather this type of info in a single place rather than having to mine TUG and other sites.

Then again, maybe KCP is a pretty simple resort and most people own a week and use a week and requesting a week is not very complicated.

- Jasen.

P.S. I'm a software engineer, so over-analyzing things is what I do for a living.


----------



## coachb (Jun 14, 2010)

I would be interested in an owners group. I've owned a Cottage at KCP for about 5 years and love it!

I prefer to rent the week myself. The last 3 times through visittravelexchange.com. Nelson Lewis runs the rentals for the resort and also handles outside rentals. Through this company you receive your money MUCH sooner and receive a higher percentage of the rental price.

I don't know where you'd see a history of trades but I've traded  a 1br for Marriott Cypress Harbour (2br) and the Renaissance in Aruba. Traded a 2br for Sheraton Vistana Villages. The last couple of years I haven't used an exchange company, simply rented my unit and rented where I wanted to go. May go back to an exchange company next year.

You can select your week over a year in advance (as long as the next years maintenance fees are paid). You should receive a notice from the resort announcing the first day you can do so. It's usually a day in March. I always call that morning to ensure I get a high demand Summer week.


----------



## WbrgTSKpr (Nov 10, 2010)

Nelson Lewis passed away this past summer.





coachb said:


> I would be interested in an owners group. I've owned a Cottage at KCP for about 5 years and love it!
> 
> I prefer to rent the week myself. The last 3 times through visittravelexchange.com. Nelson Lewis runs the rentals for the resort and also handles outside rentals. Through this company you receive your money MUCH sooner and receive a higher percentage of the rental price.
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2011)

I just received this from King's Creek. I don't understand the relationship between King's Creek and Nelson Lewis and his business. Can anyone explain? 

---------------------------------------------

Dear Owner,

Over the years, many of our owners have opted to place their King's Creek week for rent, utilizing the resort's rental program under the management of Nelson Lewis. In 2008 Mr. Lewis developed his own exchange-rental program under the name of NALJR, INC and solicited owners to rent through his company. In August of 2010, Mr. Lewis passed away and the resort has received a great number of inquiries regarding various aspects of their rental agreements with NALJR, INC.

As a result of our discussion with one such owner inquiring into the status of NALJR, that owner referenced an email they had received directly from Kathleen Childress, Executor of the Estate for Nelson A. Lewis, Jr. What follows is an excerpt from that email communication:

> To: [removed to protect privacy of recipient]
> Subject: Re: rental income 2010
> Date: Wed, 29 Dec 2010 17:52:37 -0500
> From: Traveltova
>
> I'm sorry to advise you . . . the decision has been made to turn the business over to the state of VA for chapter 7 bankruptcy. There is not enough money in the account to pay monies due to owners. The bankruptcy attorney/trustee will review and notify individuals effected by the bankruptcy.
>
> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news,
>
> Katie Childress
> 757-369-8657

We believe it is important that this information be provided to all King's Creek Plantation timeshare owners and more specifically to those who either had 2010 property listed with NALJR at the time of Mr. Lewis' death and may have rental monies due you or currently have 2011 property listed with NALJR for future rental.

If you have questions specific to how this may impact your ability to collect outstanding rental monies or if your upcoming week is in jeopardy, please refer those inquiries to Ms. Kathleen Childress at 1-757-369-8657 or email her at traveltova@aol.com.

Sincerely,
Kenneth V. Farino
Corporate Counsel
King's Creek Plantation, LLC
kfarino@kingscreekplantation.com


----------



## coachb (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm owed in excess of $1200 in rental income and my emails and calls to Katie Childress no longer get returned. Do I just wait to be contacted by the attorney when a company files chapter 7 bankrupcy?


----------



## man (Feb 16, 2011)

coachb said:


> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm owed in excess of $1200 in rental income and my emails and calls to Katie Childress no longer get returned. Do I just wait to be contacted by the attorney when a company files chapter 7 bankrupcy?



I too have received the same "form letter" e-mail and am not too thrilled with their explanation.
I'm new here and rather than risk violating any of the board rules you can pm me or e-mail me and I'll explain to you what I have done and plan to do.


----------



## deljones61 (Mar 29, 2011)

*How can we get the money owed to us?*

Hey All,

I, too, am still owed over $1200 from last summer's rental through NALJR.  I never received the email from Katie Childress (though we exchanged a few emails) but did receive the copy of the email from KCP.  I have talked to an attorney in Williamsburg about this.  He checked court records and he could not find where NALJR had actually filed for bankruptcy which may explain why we have not received a letter from the attorneys for Miss Childress.

He also stated that he charges $200 an hour and it may not be worth it to pursue anything.  However, if we had a group of owners that wanted to get at least part of our money, maybe it would be worth it.  In any case, he suggested sending a strongly worded certified letter that threatens legal action to see if we get a better response.

The thing about dealing with NALJR is that the record keeping was not very formal so it may be hard to make a case (I can't find the rental agreement from last year - even so, it did not reflect the rental amount).

It seems to me that the distinction between KCP and NALJR was very blurry due to Mr. Lewis and his assistant's (Sondra Barret) both working for KCP as well.  It seems as though KCP may have some liability as well...


----------



## lisa1001 (Mar 31, 2011)

Two years ago (more or less), my husband and I attended an owner's update to try to get us to buy into the quad shares (I think this is what is was).

Anyway, their main selling point was that they had this great rental program from their onsite agent - Nelson Lewis, and we would actually make money if we purchased.  He would also be able to take care of all of our timeshare rentals.


----------



## wrb1000 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi KCP-people,

When the rental program was operational, what was the average return for your rentals?  There still seems to be a program in operation for this year, though I was told that the first pool was full - it fills up very fast.  I guess a lot of people have the same idea.  Are these the units that they advertise on their website for 300-400/night?


----------



## jasenj1 (Apr 13, 2011)

I dropped our 3br cottage in the resort's rental program for the first time for 2012. My understanding of how it works is:
1) People put their unit in the rental program.
2) Based on when you place your unit you get put in different "categories".
3) The category indicates how much King's Creek expects to rent the unit for.

So the amount you get depends on the amount King's Creek gets. On the rental agreement KCP lists the average expected rental price. And they say in the provisions that the price can vary by 25 or 35%; I would expect the owner gets 70% of the real price - not the average price. (I thought there was something saying all the money goes in a big pot and gets divided up based on what category you were in, but I can't find that now. For example, if two people deposit comparable units and both are in category one, and one unit rents for $1500, and the other rents for $1700, does one owner get more than the other or do they split the total? The agreement form seems to indicate one owner would get more than the other.)

- Jasen.


----------



## coachb (Apr 14, 2011)

I rented both through KCP's program and through NALJR, Inc. In short, you would earn a much smaller percentage of the rental income through KCP and, worst of all, had to wait 6 months or more to get paid...NO THANKS. 

The income I earned through NALJR, Inc. was always higher. The fiasco this year over non payment notwithstanding. 

I'm looking to rent privately this year. There are many avenues to do so. So far, nothing.

I'm very concerned that this thread above indicates that no bankruptcy has been filed. This clearly does not pass the smell test. I've asked questions and lodged formal complaints with various state agencies in Virginia. Thus far, no satisfaction. If I receive any direction going forward I'll be happy to share.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 14, 2011)

Required disclosure..."I'm not a lawyer, only a CFP and am not able or willing to give legal advice.  Consult your legal advisor before proceeding any further."  Now that that's out of the way.

Does any paperwork indicate if NLJAR was a corporation of any kind?  If they were it would be a part of the business name, such as NLJAR LLC or NLJAR Corp. etc.  If not, then it was probably run as a sole proprietor.  If that's the case then NLJAR is not a separate legal entity and cannot file chapter 7.  As such, the estate of Mr Lewis would be liable for any money owed you folks.  Not having enough money in the "business account" wouldn't matter.  The value of his home, cars, and other accounts and investment would, by law, be used be paid to you as creditors before any distributions in accordance with his wiill.

I would encourage you all to file a claim in writing to the administrator or executor of his estate.  No cost really to do that, but you'll have a claim there for them to act on if the business wasn't incorporated.


----------



## deljones61 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Filing a claim against NALJR*



vckempson said:


> Required disclosure..."I'm not a lawyer, only a CFP and am not able or willing to give legal advice.  Consult your legal advisor before proceeding any further."  Now that that's out of the way.
> 
> Does any paperwork indicate if NLJAR was a corporation of any kind?  If they were it would be a part of the business name, such as NLJAR LLC or NLJAR Corp. etc.  If not, then it was probably run as a sole proprietor.  If that's the case then NLJAR is not a separate legal entity and cannot file chapter 7.  As such, the estate of Mr Lewis would be liable for any money owed you folks.  Not having enough money in the "business account" wouldn't matter.  The value of his home, cars, and other accounts and investment would, by law, be used be paid to you as creditors before any distributions in accordance with his wiill.
> 
> I would encourage you all to file a claim in writing to the administrator or executor of his estate.  No cost really to do that, but you'll have a claim there for them to act on if the business wasn't incorporated.



I believe it was a sole proprietorship (but not certain).  The lawyer I talked to basically said the same thing about filing a claim.  He said to write a letter and have it certified and send it to the executor fo the estate (his sister)...


----------



## coachb (Apr 15, 2011)

everything I saw listed the company as NALJR, Inc.


----------



## coachb (Jun 2, 2011)

Bump

Was wondering if anyone has had any luck in receiving past due rental income from NALJR, Inc?


----------



## deljones61 (Sep 8, 2011)

I contacted David Barber at the Virginia Agriculture and Consumer Services office to get a status on complaints against NALJR.  Here is his response:

Mr. Jones,

There has been NO response from NALJR-I obtained another address for the company and sent the complaint to that address and of this date there has not been a response.
Our office does not have enforcement authority and unfortunately if a respondent does not respond, we are compelled to close the complaint that way.
I will be closing your complaint no response from the respondent. We do keep the complaints on file for three years, and if I can get NALJR to respond I will be contacting you.

Sincerely,



David S. Barber, Investigator
Office of Consumer Affairs-Division of Consumer Protection
102 Governor Street, Suite LL39
Richmond, VA 23219
Office 804 786-6627
Fax 804 225-2666
david.barber@vdacs.virginia.gov​
He also said that only 2 complaints have been filed (me and coachb, I assume)...


----------

